

How many "github is down" postings will there be? - ColinWright

So github appears to have gone down (as jgrahamc says - if only there were a way to continue working offline) and HN explodes with postings telling us so.<p>How many will there be?  Any guesses?  I've listed some in the comments.
======
ColinWright
This one has the most comments: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505907>

These less so:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505931>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505932>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505934>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505960>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505977>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4506010>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4506011>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4506135>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4506149>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4506169>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4506230>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4506318>

------
debacle
What's the over-under?

~~~
ColinWright
It's almost like you're taking this seriously 8-)

